
Medication May Stop Drug and Alcohol Addiction - tacon
https://news.utexas.edu/2015/06/23/medication-may-stop-drug-and-alcohol-addiction
======
baccheion
Things like Memantine, robitussin (DXM), ketamine, ibogaine, etc can often
help with addictions and cravings. Memantine and DXM are especially good
things to research, as memantine is safe and DXM is something you can get over
the counter at any pharmacy. If you use the proper dosage of DXM, then you
could be rid of the mental aspect of addiction overnight.

------
ulucs
It's not really a surprise that this method outperforms the social campaigns,
as "Society is fixed, biology is mutable"[0].

[0] [http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/10/society-is-fixed-
biolog...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/10/society-is-fixed-biology-is-
mutable/)

------
weq
We already know how to cure addiction, you cant make money off it though.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_Park](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_Park)

------
otterley
Article dated June 2015

